# AC connection?



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Was just wondering how many are here.Its great to have a place that Asian bashing (white buckets...lol) is not found.
I am Asian as well as alot of my friends that fish and just wanted to know who everyone was.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dunno about anti - Asian bashing...them FHB Asians I hang out with are pretty mean ...shoot they consider me a Pacific Islander.......

I wouldn't share a room with them -neither - they's just plain evil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ohh..to answer your question :

NTKG - [1] mean Korean- don't let him stay in your room - 1 durty bastidge - but he can fish.

Crawfish - [1] chunky - don't call it muscle - Vietnamese power casting dude. He's came a long way from them Emcast spinners. Now can cast farther than me and Neil.

Anthony [ Chinese]- part of the MD Fishing Warriors - [1] FHB - litterally a fish magnet - if there is a fish ..especially a tog - he will catch it.

Malakas [ Filipino]- a fellow co-worker. just got introduced to the game - but has paid his dues.

Lum - not sure of his ethenicity - but fish don't care - he should be all short Asians pier /surf fishing hero - can cast a mile and has caught more fish [ big] than there are Chinese take outs in VB. Helped me get in the game- a great teacher.


These are just a few of the Asain FHB's I can recall - sorry to the rest of the gang that I may have forgotten. I know yall will chime in.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Lum - not sure of his ethenicity - but fish don't care - he should be all short Asians pier /surf fishing hero - can cast a mile and has caught more fish [ big] than there are Chinese take outs in VB. Helped me get in the game- a great teacher.


Dude, he's a role model for any angler. 

And you know something, Al?

NTKG ain't far behind Lum these days. 

The rest of the A/C needs to catch up. 

And Al, maybe you should take some casting lessons.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I am Asian as well as alot of my friends that fish and just wanted to know who everyone was.



Dangit . . . wrong again. I thought you were white. I am at about 25% when it comes to picking the correct ethnicity of someone based on their screen name. 

Oh BTW, I'm Asian/Pacific Islander (Korean).


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, he's a role model for any angler.
> 
> And you know something, Al?
> 
> ...


NJ -

Ya reminded me of one Asian I left off the list -


Mr.525MAG - Roundhdedflip - you wanna buy a 525MAG? - Darkskin Pacific Islander - 








Deffinitely a character - NJ - heard you had a crush on Gerald.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> The rest of the A/C needs to catch up.


Damn, someone started casting a few fish and call everyone else chit eaters... making more friends these days huh....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> NJ -
> 
> Ya reminded me of one Asian I left off the list -
> 
> ...


Dude, ya gotta stop posting pics like that. 

Is that what you guys do at PSYCO meetings? 

By the way, Al. My great-great-great cousin on my mother's side was 1/16th Japanese. So, I go on the list - and not as a token.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Dangit . . . wrong again. I thought you were white. I am at about 25% when it comes to picking the correct ethnicity of someone based on their screen name.
> 
> Oh BTW, I'm Asian/Pacific Islander (Korean).




Well you were 50 percent correct.. Japanese/American

Is that a bra? LMAO

Me and Dave


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoa, I thought I was appointed "token white guy" sometime last year.  

And it don't take much to cast past Al. About 40 yds should do it. :beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Damn, someone started casting a few fish and call everyone else chit eaters... making more friends these days huh....


Naw, I'm still behind with the rest of ya'll. It's Neil that's ahead.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fish Hunter said:


> And it don't take much to cast past Al. About 40 yds should do it. :beer:


Ouch. Al, you gonna take that kind of insolence from the token white guy?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Whoa dude!!! If there is a token white guy with the AC its me!!! I'm the GC of AC/GC.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Ouch. Al, you gonna take that kind of insolence from the token white guy?


Only from Don - - -if Fred don't take that Seeker - I know who will ... hate ta see a ole' man flinch in pain


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I guess I'm a lone AC member to have never fished with any of y'all. Incognito AC. My background music would be Secret "Asian" Man by Johnny Rivers. I bet you all can't wait to hear that song on the radio and never be able to sing the chorus the original way ever again!


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

I have seen poacher bashing on other boards, but never Asian bashing.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm still tryin to become an honorary member of the AC..........:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm a bonafide rice eating, sushi loving, life long member of the AC. I bet a lot of us wonder about who we are communicating with on this board. If I had to take a guess, I would say that at least half of the "regulars" are asian.

Prior to this thread, I thought I was the only Japanese guy on the board. I guess I have a hard time recognizing my own kind.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I'm still tryin to become an honorary member of the AC..........:redface:


You know your always welcome...shoot....even let Grady and crazy Rick in......that Rick is one crazy mofo!!!!

Since Grady one that rod @ the tourney....he's got tha A/C mojo!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a bonafide rice eating, sushi loving, life long ..... uhhhh ... honorary ?    (I hope) member of the AC (mid-atlantic chapter). My wife is filipina and I have been to the Phiippines.

Otherwise I am a mutt with 25% Cherokee Indian (grandpa was full blooded)


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Al, just a little clarification....it's Gravy not Grady. And yeah, he sure has the AC mojo after winning that rod. He may be the largest honorary member... 

Crazy Rick....woo boy...they broke the mold on him.........


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

where do fat mountian scotch-irish hillbillies fall into this discussion?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

there were some asian bashing here before, but it was quickly shut down by many asians on the board. there was a heated debate about if "oriental" was offensive in the va board just couple of weeks before.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cygnus is not an "honorary" asian. He IS an asian, but just doesn't know it. He may look white, but he's what I call an asian of english origin.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Doormat said:


> I have seen poacher bashing on other boards, but never Asian bashing.


Well the "oriental" classification is one (this dont bother me much) but The "white bucket" classifications does.Many times I have written a response to such comments but ended up deleting them.Sure they say the "white bucket" comments refer to something else.How come when referring to tog we (Asains) are the only poachers.
I am not saying all forums do this.It really can piss some off to the point that some of my friends will not post on those boards any more.
Most times I am fishing the Asians stick together and the "others" are the ones that when I catch fish come over and cast acrossed my line forcing me to move.Having fished for over 30 years and in many states this area is the worst.I dont look very Asain and you would belive how many times someone has approached me and said something bad about Asains.
I am on many forums and you must be missing these sneaky comments.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Doormat said:


> I have seen poacher bashing on other boards, but never Asian bashing.


Hard to miss on the DE boards...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

No need to list who is what, we are
all just members of P&S.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Otherwise I am a mutt with 25% Cherokee Indian (grandpa was full blooded)


That would make you a long lost cousin.  Welcome home cousin.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> That would make you a long lost cousin.  Welcome home cousin.


There is no place like home ... There is no place like home


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

What's "White Bucket" refer to? Don't wanna start a war, just wanna know if someone is insulting me


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Well the "oriental" classification is one (this dont bother me much) but The "white bucket" classifications does.Many times I have written a response to such comments but ended up deleting them.Sure they say the "white bucket" comments refer to something else.How come when referring to tog we (Asains) are the only poachers.
> I am not saying all forums do this.It really can piss some off to the point that some of my friends will not post on those boards any more.
> Most times I am fishing the Asians stick together and the "others" are the ones that when I catch fish come over and cast acrossed my line forcing me to move.Having fished for over 30 years and in many states this area is the worst.I dont look very Asain and you would belive how many times someone has approached me and said something bad about Asains.
> I am on many forums and you must be missing these sneaky comments.




I don't think most people who use the term "oriental" do so in a derogatory manner. It was the accepted term for many years. I think many people use it out of habit. Asia was once refered to as the Orient. I believe the term oriental originally meant 'easterner'. I just learned that some Asians do not like the term oriental. As for the term "white bucket", I thought that was a term used for tourist type fisherman. 

I never heard anyone say that Asians were the only people who poached Tog either.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Doormat said:


> I don't think most people who use the term "oriental" do so in a derogatory manner. It was the accepted term for many years. I think many people use it out of habit. Asia was once refered to as the Orient. I believe the term oriental originally meant 'easterner'. I just learned that some Asians do not like the term oriental. As for the term "white bucket", I thought that was a term used for tourist type fisherman.
> 
> I never heard anyone say that Asians were the only people who poached Tog either.


The term "White Buckets" is a commonly 
known/used derogotary term for asian
fisherman out that way.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Talapia . . . GO SKINS!!! errr, GO Draft!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Here are some direct quotes from 
a DE fishing website that is "locale"

"Good job Joe, We watched the orientals all week, they appeared to be measuring fish and were throwing shorts back, we only had an occasional rude white bucket move into a spot we were fishing to try to get some of our action, they seem like they understand English a bit better, they moved!;-) 

We saw one white bucket snap two rods trying to get tog out of the rocks! Sounded like a gun going off. I had to laugh loudly on the second one. I hope I never need fish that bad that I break rods trying to get a stuck fish out of the rocks. Of course if I could afford the Stellas they use I guess the rods would not matter that much! And yes on the Stellas bit I am jealous!  "

"Small White Bait Buckets Do Not Count !  

The ruling is it needs to be large enough to hold at least 5 shorts underneath the Dunkin Donut box till Mommason gets there! Those pictured only have a 2 short capacity so they are diqualified as being a true "White Bucket" bucket!!!!"

That was only a 5 min search. The list
goes on-and-on. People over there 
tolerate this kind of stuff on thier boards
which makes them just as bad in my book.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia said:


> Here are some direct quotes from
> a DE fishing website that is "locale"
> 
> "Good job Joe, We watched the orientals all week, they appeared to be measuring fish and were throwing shorts back, we only had an occasional rude white bucket move into a spot we were fishing to try to get some of our action, they seem like they understand English a bit better, they moved!;-)
> ...



What in the world is this? We just celebrated MLK birthday. Sounds like they are back in the 50s. 

White buckets? dude.... that just aint right for people to post that and even worse no one stands up to correct him/her.

ridiculous. :--| who hosts cafelocal? I hope its not Old Inlet... this type of stuff makes me sick.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

That site is full of idiots, I can't argue with that. 

There has been a huge amount of tog poaching down at IRI and poaching of everything else at CHSP pier. I have seen it myself, and many of the culprits are Asian. I turned some in myself using my cell phone. Does that make me racist? I have turned in some white people also. 

Do you know where most of the illegally caught Tog are sold?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Doormat said:


> There has been a huge amount of tog poaching down at IRI and poaching of everything else at CHSP pier. I have seen it myself, and many of the culprits are Asian. I turned some in myself using my cell phone. Does that make me racist? I have turned in some white people also.


good for you. people need to abide by the law no matter what color they are.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Doormat said:


> That site is full of idiots, I can't argue with that.
> 
> There has been a huge amount of tog poaching down at IRI and poaching of everything else at CHSP pier. I have seen it myself, and many of the culprits are Asian. I turned some in myself using my cell phone. Does that make me racist? I have turned in some white people also.
> 
> Do you know where most of the illegally caught Tog are sold?



You asked a question about white buckets
and I answered it. Fact is that asians
are referred to in a derogotory manner
up there. legal or not. Not by
everybody but by enough folks.
Nobody called you anything. Been 
around here far too long to get 
baited.opcorn: Those last posts
are great examples, those guys were
not poachers.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well i think this is my first post in a couple weeks(ive had a rough coupla weeks guys) but to clarify... the AC is full of a bunch of guys who just happen to be yellow.

i highly doubt that we'd get along well with 90% of the asians out there... but its nice for me anyway to see asains out there actually fishing instead of making it seem like theres a food shortage.


for the longest time i could never understand why it always seemed to be asian folks that seemed to be keeping every spot croaker and lil bluefish. I asked my mom about it and said that i was embarrassed by the way that some of these folks were acting and she explained to me that it was culture. that many of these folks are first generation where they could not fish and catch fish like they do here. That they value the "freshness" and again that they are not used to catching so many fish. well im just glad there are others of us out there that have learned to fish with something other than a bottom rig. Play on PS to achieve a better understanding of our great sport and can communicate with each other. yeah the term "white bucket" sucks... but ima liar if i told you i didnt know what that term means. They arent all asain but we all know what that "type" of fisherman is. keeping any fish they catch leaving trash, etc... but in any case. i just wanted to say its nice to be able to be around folks who want to fish.... weather their calculus and biology book totin asians or hippied out white guys... its just nice that we can all share something...


but on a more serious note... the AC will catch some damn fish(minus al, 2 fish in 4 years does not count, plus i heard you caught a half retarded fish anyway)... and al, seriously man NJ is no longer a token... he really is AC. you me teo jeff and shaggy. we do have several tokens and even a GC splinter cell up in nova led by milt...


neil


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

I asked no questions about white buckets and I would venture a guess that the average non Asian has no idea that the term "oriental" is considered derogatory by some. ALL of The people I witnessed taking undersized fish are poachers. If someone called me an "occidental"(westerner) I would not be offended. Do you know many caucasians who get offended by the term *******? Some people are way to touchy, IMO.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I need some Tog reports...think the 
winter madness is starting to set in.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Doormat said:


> I asked no questions about white buckets and I would venture a guess that the average non Asian has no idea that the term "oriental" is considered derogatory by some. ALL of The people I witnessed taking undersized fish are poachers. If someone called me an "occidental"(westerner) I would not be offended. Do you know many caucasians who get offended by the term *******? Some people are way to touchy, IMO.


Not offended at all here. Sounds like 
all is good. Fish on Fisherman.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I need some Tog reports...think the
> winter madness is starting to set in.


someone say tog? talapia, no pics from monty trip?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> someone say tog? talapia, no pics from monty trip?


I am a mess. I probably spend thousands
a year on fishing and I still have not 
bought a cheap digital camera... . 
I am going to get one this year though...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you need to get Pentax Optio w20 camera. Waterproof, small, takes great picture. 

http://www.h20camera.com/home


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> you need to get Pentax Optio w20 camera. Waterproof, small, takes great picture.
> 
> http://www.h20camera.com/home


Looks nice. I will definitely get something
from COSTCO though. Got to love
thier return policy if anything happens to 
it while fishing.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Talapia, I'm feeling the same way. I been calling around to see if anyone has bait (live greenies). No one does. I was told the distributor does not come this far south until March. Harbor Tackle has frozen sand fleas and I hear that Old Inlet (north of IRI) will be ordering green crabs for the weekend. I just sent an email to them asking if they will have any this weekend. I'll report back here if I find any fresh bait.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks, this is not going to turn into any hate mongering thread unless it's me bashing NS4D for him blowing up my bathroom in the camper :--| 
If anyone is going to hate anyone for any reason,,, Hate me because I am to Good looking  

PS. Al, don't say anything to bad because I still aint made your rack yet


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Shooter said:


> OK folks, this is not going to turn into any hate mongering thread unless it's me bashing NS4D for him blowing up my bathroom in the camper :--|
> If anyone is going to hate anyone for any reason,,, Hate me because I am to Good looking
> 
> PS. Al, don't say anything to bad because I still aint made your rack yet


Where you been? opcorn:  Were 
back on fishing again. It's all one big 
circle. It always comes back to fishing.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> PS. Al, don't say anything to bad because I still aint made your rack yet


Who...me?....don't think I've ever said a bad thing about you....now if'n ya can guess what i was thinkin....ya might wanna kick my arse 

Well said Neil....that's one thing that I am truly glad about this board....what ever race , creed, color or planet your from....fishing the shore and planks got us together and made us great friends.
I didn't even cared what nationailty you were..we got up one day, met up and boom....we're fishing buddies. I got your back.


Those that don't know the A/C... we have a great time when were fishing together. We also have a great time BS'ing when were not fishing...and ya know what? Those are the guys I call friends...ya don't even have to be Asian/ oriental/ Far Eastern / Pacific Islander / White / Black / Green / Polka Dotted...if ya fish hard and have a great time doing it with friends...your Always Connected.

BTW Neil- you got me confused with NJ - he catches all the strange looking fish


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, and we make some mean grilled meats. And it always doesn't have to involve :spam: , but it doesn't hurt.q


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Well said NS4D. I'm glad to have met a lot of fishing buddies on this board. I never know who i'm about to meet next and I don't care either. No matter what color you are or where you came from, we all got one thing in common, and it's that we all love fishing, drinking :beer: , and eating opcorn: and :spam:.


----------



## rmarkle (Jan 16, 2007)

*New to the sport and new to the board*

I'm from PA but my wife is from Thailand. She loves fishing, but I had a hard time explaining to her the rules here. In thailand there are no rules such as size limit etc. everything we keep she cooks with lemon grass and a lot of chilli peppers.
opcorn:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

This Scotsman got more than a couple good chuckles from this thread  

By the way, I've seen the comments over the years on other forums, but I still wasn't sure exactly what was bad about white buckets, so I found a nice blue one 

Hey, I love sushi ... how bout we carve something up we catch on the beach and roll it up with some white rice ... and then wash it down :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Hey, I love sushi ... how bout we carve something up we catch on the beach and roll it up with some white rice ... and then wash it down :beer:


Why does it have to be "white" rice. Can't we all play nice. I have a lot of "white" friends and I think "fair toned" is the PC term these days  

Just Kiddin', the AC of MD were wonderin' who's who and well, we were wrong most of the time  We thought Okimavich was Russian for the longest time . . . even after we met him . . . well, he ain't  HuskyMD . . . an overweight doctor?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fingersandclaws said:


> well, we were wrong most of the time  We thought Okimavich was Russian for the longest time . . . even after we met him . . . well, he ain't  HuskyMD . . . an overweight doctor?


We'll, Fingers, I thought you were a blue crab!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> We'll, Fingers, I thought you were a blue crab!!


I thought he was a hermit crab. He sure crawled under a shell and took a nap a few weeks ago


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Post generated because I called the person out on this thread -*



Talapia said:


> "Small White Bait Buckets Do Not Count !
> 
> The ruling is it needs to be large enough to hold at least 5 shorts underneath the Dunkin Donut box till Mommason gets there! Those pictured only have a 2 short capacity so they are diqualified as being a true "White Bucket" bucket!!!!"
> 
> ...


He had a white bucket in his pic and I thought that was quite humorous. I used to post on that board but quickly got away from all the idiots. And joined all the others on this board.. LOL..j/k. 

~~ Fish on Brethren Fish on ~~


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

That's some funny stuff.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I thought he was a hermit crab. He sure crawled under a shell and took a nap a few weeks ago












Doug,

I didn't want this to get out of hand . . . but I think the picture tells a different story. I understand your argument that you were "petting your dog" or what have you, but look at the evidence. I don't believe there is any photographic evidence of _my_ misadventures . . . so it's your word against mine


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Talapia said:


> That's some funny stuff.


But in reality its pretty sad


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

where is this other board?? (white bucket) i'll investigate this board and play devil's advocate.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

NTKG said:


> for the longest time i could never understand why it always seemed to be asian folks that seemed to be keeping every spot croaker and lil bluefish. I asked my mom about it and said that i was embarrassed by the way that some of these folks were acting and she explained to me that it was culture. that many of these folks are first generation where they could not fish and catch fish like they do here.


neil, i understand what you are getting at completely. but the half of the time, i think they don't know the rules, because most of the foreign countries do not have size limits. also, when i see a poacher, especially if they are fishing next to me, i will tell them that it is an illegal fish and they risk serious fine, if they decide to keep the fish. it is easier to convince them in places like matapeake and romancoke, because they have cameras around. instead of b*tch*ng about how asians poach, we should try to educate them. if they still don't listen, call DNR.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> But in reality its pretty sad


I know what I am talking bout...what
are you talking bout? I doubt it is
the same thing.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, I do have a masters degree from Johns Hopkins (The Johns Hopkins University if you want to be technically correct). Don't think you want me checking anyone out medically though! The blonde bombshell arrives complaining of toe pain, and after examining every inch of her body except her toes, I determine her toes must have 1st degree burns because she is ON FIRE!  

Husky is for Uconn Huskies. MD for Maryland.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sometimes it just ain't obvious ... I usually wait till I meet up with a P&Ser to find out the meaning of their forum name ... fished with Shaggy in December and asked him if he was a fan of Scooby Doo ... he said something like: "nah, it was because of my shaggy hair, but I just got it cut"


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Husky, when did you go? I was at Homewood in the late 90s. Fun having the ghetto a couple blocks away huh?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Go UConn! I almost thought you were going to say Udub huskies.  

BTW, is Doug blaming that pink bag and radioflyer on his kids?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I went to the Rockville and DC campuses in the early to mid 2000's. I just finished up in May 2005.

Uconn is a little disappointing this year. UDub might be a better bet. I grew up in CT and it seems being a Uconn b-ball fan is a must up there!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

UHart and Yale ball isn't all that exciting.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fingers , Husky, I received my masters at Hopkins as well. I went from 1996 - 1999 and I attended the Columbia and rt 100 campuses.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

no but they are too good for Uconn to play - so they play Quinnipiac adn Central Connecticut State instead...  

Anyone here like college basketball? I got an email from Georgetown b-ball about getting group prices on 10 or more tickets... the cheapest seats are only $5 each if you buy 10 or more... games coming up against some good teams like Marquette, Uconn, WV, Pitt...

How about a P&S basketball get together?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Fingers , Husky, I received my masters at Hopkins as well. I went from 1996 - 1999 and I attended the Columbia and rt 100 campuses.


I thought those were IT certification
centers?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Fingers , Husky, I received my masters at Hopkins as well. I went from 1996 - 1999 and I attended the Columbia and rt 100 campuses.


I thought those were IT certification
centers? I did not know you could
get actual college credits there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

they offer various graduate studies at each campus. For example, Rockville was Business and Education. DC also offered business classes - I went there for all the international business classes. I know the Columbia campus offered business classes as well.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

My major at UT was in Asian Studies and I speak Japanese. Does that make me part of the AC or do I have to prove my fishing ability first?  

Brittany


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Being able to post pictures in a thread is proof enough in my book. After all, if you had to prove you could catch fish, cast a heaver, tie a knot, or show any general competency in any fishing discipline, then a whole lot of asian would have to be given the boot!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> My major at UT was in Asian Studies and I speak Japanese. Does that make me part of the AC or do I have to prove my fishing ability first?
> 
> Brittany



hahaha, I think by speaking Japanese, you are more a part of the AC than most of us  BTW, fishing abilities have nothing to do with it . . . just look at my track record . . . or for a better example, look at Fishbait's  

*I use any chance I get to hit Fishbait below the belt*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha, beat you to the punch.!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

good thing you said "asian studies" and not "oriental studies"... :spam:


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey fishhead...*



fishhead said:


> Hey, I love sushi ... how bout we carve something up we catch on the beach and roll it up with some white rice ... and then wash it down :beer:


...my buddy Brian and I had flounder sushi (with all the trimmins') while the fish was still flopping in the bottom of the boat (cheating?). We were drifting around in Rehoboth Bay and havin' a great ole time.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> good thing you said "asian studies" and not "oriental studies"... :spam:


Yes... at least I learned something from my education!  

Brittany


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used to live in Uruguay and it is officially called the Oriental Republic of Uruguay. Now that would be a funny site...a bunch of "asians" speaking spanish a hundred miles per hour...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, wait, I'm still AC, right? Even if I do release or give away most of my fish?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, wait, I'm still AC, right? Even if I do release or give away most of my fish?


NO. True asians do not release perfectly
good eating fish for no reason! 

My mom would have my butt if she knew
how many nice eating sized tog I have 
released in the last few years on the 
Morning Star.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Talapia said:


> NO. True asians do not release perfectly
> good eating fish for no reason!
> 
> My mom would have my butt if she knew
> ...


Aint that the truth. I can't even bring home fishing w/o the heads. I brought home fillets, and she thought I bought them from the market.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> My major at UT was in Asian Studies and I speak Japanese. Does that make me part of the AC or do I have to prove my fishing ability first?
> 
> Brittany


They Brittany,

I think that AC is accepting applications from ALL Females, speaking an Asain language is not a requirement for girls!, just guys! 

Just submitt some Bud Lights with your application, that cant hurt either....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> I used to live in Uruguay and it is officially called the Oriental Republic of Uruguay. Now that would be a funny site...a bunch of "asians" speaking spanish a hundred miles per hour...


You were saying?


----------

